# Heart transplant!



## mariesnowgoose (Oct 27, 2015)

Our old Ford Legend Autosleeper has now had her heart transplant.

The 2l ford pinto petrol engine has been removed and replaced with a ford transit 2.5l di 

She's finally up and running! Had her out on first short trip today and all seems to be cooking on gas...


----------



## yorkslass (Oct 27, 2015)

Here's hoping you have many trouble free miles ahead .:camper:


----------



## Tezza33 (Oct 28, 2015)

Put a big sticker on the fuel inlet, very easy to put petrol in after changing to a diesel engine


----------



## phillybarbour (Oct 28, 2015)

Great conversion now go enjoy it.


----------



## carol (Oct 28, 2015)

Yes, Marie, hope to see much more of you! &#55356;&#57219;&#55356;&#57219;&#55356;&#57219;


----------



## izwozral (Oct 28, 2015)

So, when I am burnt off by an E reg at the traffic lights, I will know it is you.


----------



## trevskoda (Oct 28, 2015)

You may have to change the diff gearing as diesels like lower rpm as they produce more torque lower down.


----------



## mariesnowgoose (Oct 28, 2015)

trevskoda said:


> You may have to change the diff gearing as diesels like lower rpm as they produce more torque lower down.



Trev, I believe the lads have also altered and set up the gearing to suit.

No flies on these guys, apart from their trousers


----------



## mariesnowgoose (Oct 28, 2015)

carol said:


> Yes, Marie, hope to see much more of you! ������



Oh, I really hope so !!!! It's taken a long, hard road for us to get here with the old girl, but she should now be good for a few years more life


----------



## Debs (Oct 28, 2015)

So that's what you've been up to. Did you have to supply bucket loads of tea to keep the job going? Hope to meet up again one day. :goodluck:


----------



## mariesnowgoose (Oct 28, 2015)

Yes, Debs, that's what we've been up to. Is your new van conversion finished?

Just some minor snagging jobs left for ours now. Windscreen washer not working yet, couple of (not so important) gauges not wired up yet, little bit of welding left to do on the doorsteps etc.

As for supplying bucket loads of tea, the biggest expense is the youngest lad, Dave (19), who can eat for blooming' England! The poor wee thing must be still growing, Have cooked several whole pigs, used the contents of an entire commercial chicken house and cleaned the shops of all their biscuits, cakes, pies, pasties and other foodstuffs the last 3 weeks!!  But it's been worth every morsel plus some


----------



## Debs (Oct 28, 2015)

I still have a few finishing details to do, but I have been busy using the van, and do little bits when it's not raining and cold!


----------



## stonedaddy (Oct 28, 2015)

carol said:


> Yes, Marie, hope to see much more of you! ������





Are you sure about that Carol  ..
.... Tom ....


----------



## trevskoda (Oct 28, 2015)

Debs said:


> I still have a few finishing details to do, but I have been busy using the van, and do little bits when it's not raining and cold!
> 
> View attachment 34875



Looks cosy inside.


----------



## Debs (Oct 28, 2015)

It is cosy, and toasty, due to putting insulated bulkheads in, so neither the cab, nor the back doors, let any draughts rob the heat. But in summer it keeps the van a lot cooler. It's win win. The one thing I am constantly planning is the removal of the sliding door, and having a hinged caravan type door. Lots of thinking, planning, brain hurt to go through to make that happen.:scared:


----------



## GWAYGWAY (Oct 28, 2015)

do not forget to weigh it as the Ford Cast Iron diesel weigh the same a ships anchor, a load more than the Pinto.


----------



## Johnnygm7lsi (Oct 28, 2015)

Very nice,,,,,,,,,,,, Mystic Debs Tells All, Just cross my palm with a bit of silver.



Debs said:


> I still have a few finishing details to do, but I have been busy using the van, and do little bits when it's not raining and cold!
> 
> View attachment 34875


----------



## Tezza33 (Oct 28, 2015)

GWAYGWAY said:


> do not forget to weigh it as the Ford Cast Iron diesel weigh the same a ships anchor, a load more than the Pinto.


Good point but there should still be plenty of leeway on the overall weight, I would suggest fitting the diesel front springs though


----------



## n brown (Oct 28, 2015)

Debs said:


> It is cosy, and toasty, due to putting insulated bulkheads in, so neither the cab, nor the back doors, let any draughts rob the heat. But in summer it keeps the van a lot cooler. It's win win. The one thing I am constantly planning is the removal of the sliding door, and having a hinged caravan type door. Lots of thinking, planning, brain hurt to go through to make that happen.:scared:


not that hard to do really,start by sikaflexing the SLD ,then cut out the rectangle. i did one on a 814,and bought a door and frame from  magnums


----------



## trevskoda (Oct 28, 2015)

Debs said:


> It is cosy, and toasty, due to putting insulated bulkheads in, so neither the cab, nor the back doors, let any draughts rob the heat. But in summer it keeps the van a lot cooler. It's win win. The one thing I am constantly planning is the removal of the sliding door, and having a hinged caravan type door. Lots of thinking, planning, brain hurt to go through to make that happen.:scared:



the door A bridge to far.


----------



## mariesnowgoose (Oct 29, 2015)

tezza33 said:


> Good point but there should still be plenty of leeway on the overall weight, I would suggest fitting the diesel front springs though



Diesel front springs fitted, Tezza


----------



## mariesnowgoose (Oct 29, 2015)

GWAYGWAY said:


> do not forget to weigh it as the Ford Cast Iron diesel weigh the same a ships anchor, a load more than the Pinto.



What size ship though? I always thought anchors were different depending on the size of the ship?


----------



## RichardHelen262 (Oct 29, 2015)

mariesnowgoose said:


> What size ship though? I always thought anchors were different depending on the size of the ship?



The QE 2


----------



## Debs (Oct 29, 2015)

n brown said:


> not that hard to do really,start by sikaflexing the SLD ,then cut out the rectangle. i did one on a 814,and bought a door and frame from  magnums



That was one of my lines of thinking, but have you seen the price of doors :lol-061: I suppose if I cut the door entrance carefully and wood framing and fibreglass cloth and my head hurts :hammer::idea:


----------



## n brown (Oct 29, 2015)

obviously measure well, cut opening, line with shuttering ply,cover ply with thin ally sheet and seal joins with Stixall. add door  camper van Caravan Aluminium stable door and frame complete for conversion | eBay drink tea


----------



## simon68 (Nov 1, 2015)

hope you haven't scrapped the pinto.They're worth a few quid nowadays.Were fitted in Cortinas,Capris,Rs2000,Sierra etc.Thirsty but a great engine


----------



## mariesnowgoose (Nov 11, 2015)

simon68 said:


> hope you haven't scrapped the pinto.They're worth a few quid nowadays.Were fitted in Cortinas,Capris,Rs2000,Sierra etc.Thirsty but a great engine



Pinto engine sold to a chap from Edinburgh, Sinom, bought for his son who does stock car racing.

The sale paid for the transit van we got the engine out of, plus a few other bits and bobs


----------

